# how to skinn *****



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I wast to skinn a **** but i dont know where to start I have skinned deel but i dont now if i would do it the same if u can help

plese help


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

first before i answer why did you post this here not the trapping forum i really dont even know how to explain it though have you ever skinned a deer


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Could you do it like you would a squirrel?


----------



## Boykin Spaniel (Dec 17, 2006)

skin it cased like you do almost every other animal. Make a cut from around the butt and then up the middle of the back legs. then cut around the ankles and pull the skin over his body and head like youre taking off his shirt. You need to cut down the tail and pull it out too. Then you flesh him, stretch him, and dry him.


----------

